# Barry Bonds is shrinking...



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm not much of a baseball fan, but Bonds never seemed like a good guy to me. I'm pretty impressed, however, that he has taken up cycling and appears to be much trimmer now that he's riding and off the juice. Even his head and helmet are back to normal size. Good for him I say!

Barry Bonds sports a new look with fancy bicycle, slimmed-down appearance | Big League Stew - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Mufasa (Dec 12, 2011)

Wonder what he rides?

I never minded Bonds. I always thought he got an unfair shake because he was so cocky. Not that I don't understand it....


----------



## cleansweep13 (Oct 10, 2010)

That is a cool picture, lets face it he was just one of many. They need to put an asterick by all the records for both baseball and cycling during that time era.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I wonder if he could beat Schleck in a hillclimb. . .


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

The author is a dick.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

I doubt he is off completely. He most likely is on HRT as he is old. HGH and HRT is very common. I sure as hell will be on HRT when I am older. Toss in a little Epo for fun.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I wonder what size helmet he wears?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

cyclesport45 said:


> I wonder if he could beat Schleck in a hillclimb. . .


Not if he takes 3 1/2 hours to ride from Aspen to Independence Pass. Andy Schleck's mom can do it faster than that.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I've bumped into him a few times on the bike - he rides the Santa Monica Mts near LA. He has always been really friendly on the bike (Pinarello - someone asked). Seems like he enjoys it a lot - made me wonder if he hated playing baseball.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I was talking to Wayne Stetina and he related a story of Bonds and his obsession with cycling, asking many questions and conversing at an industry show. He said Bonds was very mellow and nice off the field....and off the hormones.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

stevesbike said:


> made me wonder if he hated playing baseball.


You would be surprised at how many professional athletes, including some of the top athletes, hate the game they play. I'm not sure about Bonds, but he grew up with it, so I wouldn't be surprised if he wants nothing to do with it anymore.

Andre Agassi famously said "I play tennis for a living, even though I hate tennis, hate it with a dark and secret passion and always have." He's not alone.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Mufasa said:


> Wonder what he rides?
> 
> I never minded Bonds. I always thought he got an unfair shake because he was so cocky. Not that I don't understand it....


Cyclelicious » Barry Bonds rides a Pinarello


----------



## Sangster (Jun 26, 2012)

He was at Specialized HQ last month. Specialized posted a video on FB.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Damn, it's like he's on the Pirates again.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Wow. He looks great. You would never know it was the same guy.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

Ventruck said:


> Damn, it's like he's on the Pirates again.


Ha! I was just thinking that. Almost looks like his rookie card again.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Mufasa said:


> Wonder what he rides?


Pinarellos.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Barry is not a nice guy ... trust me on this one. :thumbsup:
His kids went to school with mine and he is a genuine JackA$$


----------

